# Big Foots in trailers?



## popenyoung2

Any body have pictures or ideas on any ways to put Bigfoots in our trailer? Right now we end up throwin them in a pile on the floor and you know what that does to them, just started flocking the heads and tails and that won't work anymore just throwin them in a pile.


----------



## goosehunternd

Piled up in the trailer is the only way I have seen foots, If your looking for a good setup ffd's and six slot bags would be the way I would go if I didnt cared how I treat my foots. Actually we just piled them up in the trailer about a hour ago.


----------



## popenyoung2

I am working on a rack system in my 8x16, hopefully it will work OK. But you know how you feel when pickin up in the evenings thats when things get thrown in the piles in the trailer. My rack is 1" schedule 40 pVC pipe running the length of one side of the trailer for now, hopefull when completed I can get at least 7 doz foots on racks. I would like to leave room for a couple bunks on the other wall, Time will tell. Thanks Shane.

Is there any slotted bags out there that the foots fit on very well with feet and heads on?


----------



## bandman

How many different decoy companies can you pick out?







.............









(We rarely get to any of the decoys in the bags.) :lol:


----------



## popenyoung2

beautiful, thats what mine looks like sometimes, maybe unorganized aint so bad


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Nice! haha That makes me think that im too nice to my coys!


----------



## commander019

Back when I used to run Foots, this is what I used to protect the heads which I had flocked.


----------



## rsetty

Check this post. This is how we do it. It works great because all we need to do unhook the pins, have two guys each grab an end of the poll that is running through the feet and carry 12-15 decoys at a time.

Hope this helps

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43114


----------



## murray6236

popenyoung2 said:


> Any body have pictures or ideas on any ways to put Bigfoots in our trailer? Right now we end up throwin them in a pile on the floor and you know what that does to them, just started flocking the heads and tails and that won't work anymore just throwin them in a pile.


 A cheap way is to use half inch steel conduit. You run the conduit threw decoy feet. then you hang them from hooks in the ceiling. I don't know how much space you have. But the avery 6 slot bags stack nice and save a ton of room.


----------



## popenyoung2

all great ideas, thanks for the input fellas


----------



## h20foul

popenyoung2, aero outdoors has a decoy bag that will hold bigfoots with feet and heads on them.


----------



## goosehunter333

6 slot Bigfoot Goose Decoy Bag with Footbase Attached.

These bags just came out this summer,and work great for the Bigfoot Decoys.
Marty
http://www.customdecoybags.com/


----------



## northdakotakid

With Bigfoots old or new black socks on the heads have worked the best for us... remember these are not FFD or other finicky decoys... they are big foots.

But you need to protect the heads.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

This is the reason you buy bigfoots....so you can use and abuse them and they will last forever....just throw them in the trailer


----------



## Shu

Western Dakota Waterfowl said:


> just throw them in the trailer


YEP


----------



## popenyoung2

10-4 on the bigfoots.... I was thinkin about buyin some other brands if I get more dekes. From listenin to a lot of people on this site I am gonna stick with the foots. I just got some floaters also,5 bucks each at a garage sale. Dozen for 60$ I didn't have the heart to try to chisel on the price.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Western Dakota Waterfowl said:


> This is the reason you buy bigfoots....so you can use and abuse them and they will last forever....just throw them in the trailer


Wow WDW your still alive!??!


----------

